# New forum style available



## Morrus

For those who remember the site back then, the new "Eric Noah" style should make you feel nostalgic.

Use the dropdown menu at the bottom left of the screen, or simply click here.


----------



## darjr

awesome!


----------



## EricNoah

All the cool kids are doing it "Eric Noah style".


----------



## Umbran

Woah.  Nostalgia rush!


----------



## Darkness

This rocks.


----------



## Abraxas

Yay!


----------



## Lindeloef

[MENTION=1]Morrus[/MENTION]
Somehow the Legacy Style is gone for me. Hope that's not intended cause it was the best one by far for me


----------



## CAFRedblade

Nice bit of nostalgia, but we seem to have lost the pre-crash black/normal style which I liked.  
Can we get that back shortly.  
Thanks.


----------



## Shemeska

Yeah the black style is gone, and everything is now on a white background and really awkward to read. Hopefully we can get it back.


----------



## Satin Knights

I will put in another vote for bringing back the "Legacy" style.  You should be able to have more than one dark theme on the pull down menu.


----------



## Morrus

The Eric Noah's Half Fiend Love Child _IS_ the Legacy style, guys.  I just renamed it in honour of his site being resurrected and cleaned up some broken code.


----------



## Lwaxy

Ah so that's why suddenly everything is in for me hard to read white 

Actually, partiall impossible to read -  the menus are unrecognizable for me.


----------



## Alaxk Knight of Galt

Morrus said:


> The Eric Noah's Half Fiend Love Child _IS_ the Legacy style, guys.  I just renamed it in honour of his site being resurrected and cleaned up some broken code.




Hate to be that guy, but it's not (at least at the time of writing this)


----------



## Morrus

Alaxk Knight of Galt said:


> Hate to be that guy, but it's not (at least at the time of writing this)




It's not what?  It's the same style with a different name and a few fixes. I created the Eric Noah style by simply changing the logo on Legacy.  I can rename it back to Legacy again if you like, but I figured the new name was cooler!


----------



## Shemeska

Alaxk Knight of Galt said:


> Hate to be that guy, but it's not (at least at the time of writing this)




Agreed.

What I was using as of like a day ago had the appearance of the reborn style, but black background and white text. The helf-fiend love child is not the same as that. The font and font size is completely different, only the colors are similar to what I had previously.


----------



## Morrus

Shemeska said:


> Agreed.
> 
> What I was using as of like a day ago had the appearance of the reborn style, but black background and white text. The helf-fiend love child is not the same as that. The font and font size is completely different, only the colors are similar to what I had previously.




Ah, yes -- font size of the entire site (all styles) has been increased slightly; that's not a style thing.  Same with the reduction in size of the menu tabs - they didn't fit on smaller screens.  

You can reduce the font size in your browser if it's too large for you. If you're using Firefox, you can control font size by holding alt (or is it control?) and scrolling the mouse wheel. I only discovered that yesterday!


----------



## Alaxk Knight of Galt

Morrus said:


> It's not what?  It's the same style with a different name and a few fixes. I created the Eric Noah style by simply changing the logo on Legacy.  I can rename it back to Legacy again if you like, but I figured the new name was cooler!




I had the old legacy style opened in a different tab.  I took some screen shots


----------



## Morrus

Alaxk Knight of Galt said:


> I had the old legacy style opened in a different tab.  I took some screen shots
> View attachment 59598View attachment 59599




Ah! Got it. It's the background image! I added the background image! I can make a version without it if it's bothering you.

(The luminous orange text was a bug - that was supposed to be the category header).

Those right columns should have a black b/g. I see that too ( I had the sidebar closed). I'll fix that when I get a second.


----------



## Alaxk Knight of Galt

Morrus said:


> Ah! Got it. It's the background image! I added the background image! I can make a version without it if it's bothering you.
> 
> (The luminous orange text was a bug - that was supposed to be the category header).
> 
> Those right columns should have a black b/g. I see that too ( I had the sidebar closed). I'll fix that when I get a second.




Other differences
• Orange links (instead of yellow)
• Text font color was white/gray (instead of yellow)
• The Menu Bar featured buttons and was much larger (instead of plain text links)

Probably more I'm not seeing.  I'd probably get used to the new style, but it's not the old Legacy style that you had before.


----------



## Morrus

Alaxk Knight of Galt said:


> Other differences
> • Orange links (instead of yellow)
> • Text font color was white/gray (instead of yellow)
> • The Menu Bar featured buttons and was much larger (instead of plain text links)




I mentioned those above. They aren't to do with the style.


----------



## Kaodi

Sad to say that I did not _clearly_ remember exactly what Eric's site was like back in the day (compared to now). But I am more than happy to return to that style nonetheless,  .


----------



## Alaxk Knight of Galt

Morrus said:


> I mentioned those above. They aren't to do with the style.




Link color seems to be a style thing (Reborn has blue links, the new legacy and eric noah has yellow links).  Legacy used to have orange links.  

Font color also seems to be a style thing.  Reborn features black text color.  New Legacy and Eric Noah feature yellow font color.  The old legacy had a grey colored font.

But perhaps I'm insane.


----------



## Morrus

Alaxk Knight of Galt said:


> Link color seems to be a style thing (Reborn has blue links, the new legacy and eric noah has yellow links).  Legacy used to have orange links.




Like I mentioned, the luminous orange was a a bug.  It was supposed to apply to just the control links (edt/reply/etc.).  The fact that it was affecting regular links was an issue.

Do you really want me to try to recreate one that looks like that screenshot?  I will if it's important to you, but it might take a day or two.


----------



## airwalkrr

Morrus said:


> Like I mentioned, the luminous orange was a a bug.  It was supposed to apply to just the control links (edt/reply/etc.).  The fact that it was affecting regular links was an issue.
> 
> Do you really want me to try to recreate one that looks like that screenshot?  I will if it's important to you, but it might take a day or two.




Oh yes! Please do! I would be so grateful. I really liked the Legacy style the way it was. I don't care what you call it as long as it looks the same.

TBH, nostalgia aside, I was never a huge fan of the "Eric Noah" style from back in the day. No offense intended, but It reminds me of some of the cheaper-looking forums that existed back then. I don't like repeating background motifs. A solid black color is easiest on my aging eyes. I've reached the point in my life where most of the men in my family have required glasses and the repeating motifs are really distracting. I thought the previous Legacy style was an excellent, elegantly simple design.


----------



## airwalkrr

Morrus said:


> Like I mentioned, the luminous orange was a a bug.  It was supposed to apply to just the control links (edt/reply/etc.).  The fact that it was affecting regular links was an issue.
> 
> Do you really want me to try to recreate one that looks like that screenshot?  I will if it's important to you, but it might take a day or two.




Oh yes! Please do! I would be so grateful. I really liked the Legacy style the way it was. I don't care what you call it as long as it looks the same. Using the Reborn style with Chrome High Contrast plug-in helps, but it isn't the same.

TBH, nostalgia aside, I was never a huge fan of the "Eric Noah" style from back in the day. No offense intended, but It reminds me of some of the cheaper-looking forums that existed back then. I don't like repeating background motifs. A solid black color is easiest on my aging eyes. I've reached the point in my life where most of the men in my family have required glasses and the repeating motifs are really distracting. I thought the previous Legacy style was an excellent, elegantly simple design.


----------



## Satin Knights

I would like to throw my vote in that I would like Legacy to go back to what it was, and have the Eric Noah theme as an additional dark theme people can choose from.  

I preferred the grey base text.  It is easier on old eyes.  I liked the orange link text.  And I would prefer its name to return to Legacy, because that is what we have referred to it as in nearly a year's worth of posts.  Over in the LPF section, we even had a poll as to preferences.  

Lately in the game threads that I have GM'd, I have been specifically stating that I am posting based on the Legacy theme (dark instead of light) so that all the players in that game are on the same baseline for color choices.  Since the game thread is dark, the voice colors avoid the dark blue or dark reds and use the light blues, lavenders, yellows etc as an example.

I guess my point is, please add new things to the board.  We like and appreciate that.  But, don't change the pieces that are already there.


----------



## Nikosandros

A third vote to bring back the legacy style, I really liked it.


----------



## Umbran

airwalkrr said:


> ... but It reminds me of some of the cheaper-looking forums that existed back then.




As well it should, since is *was* one of the cheaper forums that existed back then!


----------



## Alaxk Knight of Galt

Morrus said:


> Like I mentioned, the luminous orange was a a bug.  It was supposed to apply to just the control links (edt/reply/etc.).  The fact that it was affecting regular links was an issue.
> 
> Do you really want me to try to recreate one that looks like that screenshot?  I will if it's important to you, but it might take a day or two.




Ah, was not clear that the orange links were a bug (I failed a read english check).  

Is it important - no.  I come to the site for the content.  Would I like them back, yeah.  It's been Orange on Black for about a year now.  At some point, that stops being a bug and starts being the look 

Regardless, the font color on from the old Legacy has changed (it went from gray to yellow).  Again, not a huge thing, but the Half Fiend Love Child is not what Legacy was.


----------



## JamesonCourage

Satin Knights said:


> I would like to throw my vote in that I would like Legacy to go back to what it was, and have the Eric Noah theme as an additional dark theme people can choose from.



Another voice asking for the old style, if it's not too much trouble. I'll accept this new one, though, if that's the choice you make. You guys always work hard, and I appreciate what you do. (Honestly, I'd love to have the kinda-speckled background from before the site crash, but I don't think that'll happen.) This new one isn't too bad (the biggest thing that bugs me is the text size, but I'll learn to live with it), I just wasn't around back in the day to get that nostalgic feeling that others are getting.


----------



## Morrus

Speckled background?  Did we have a speckled background?  I honestly can't remember!


----------



## TerraDave

another for recent legacy...as much as I love the EN lovefest and all.


----------



## JamesonCourage

Morrus said:


> Speckled background?  Did we have a speckled background?  I honestly can't remember!



It was the old Legacy background, before the site crash. It wasn't a hard black background. It had more of a speckled feel to it, but it was still very dark. I liked it, but like I said, I understand that we're not going back to it.


----------



## Morrus

JamesonCourage said:


> It was the old Legacy background, before the site crash. It wasn't a hard black background. It had more of a speckled feel to it, but it was still very dark. I liked it, but like I said, I understand that we're not going back to it.




Oh, hang on.  Do you mean this:


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone

Much as I appreciate the nostalgia, the font size and basic black background of the previous style worked better for me.

What's really strange is that while the fonts are just slightly different, the menu bar at the top (What's New, News, etc) is about 50% as big as it used to be -- which is a pain as the "Forum" button is much smaller to aim at.


----------



## Morrus

Olgar Shiverstone said:


> What's really strange is that while the fonts are just slightly different, the menu bar at the top (What's New, News, etc) is about 50% as big as it used to be -- which is a pain as the "Forum" button is much smaller to aim at.




As I mentioned, that's not a style thing.  That's on all styles and is because on smaller screens they literally do not fit. The whole layout breaks.  That was a change which was long needed.

I'm very dissatisfied with the whole vBulletin navigation layout (a navbar, some additional buttons, etc.) - it's overly populated, messy, and not particularly intuitive.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone

Morrus said:


> As I mentioned, that's not a style thing.  That's on all styles and is because on smaller screens they literally do not fit. The whole layout breaks.  That was a change which was long needed.




Oh.  It fit fine on my screen so I never considered the alternative



> I'm very dissatisfied with the whole vBulletin navigation layout (a navbar, some additional buttons, etc.) - it's overly populated, messy, and not particularly intuitive.




Yeah, the menus definitely need some decluttering.  I've been tempted to just bookmark the forums instead, but then I'd miss looking at the news page every time I surf in.


----------



## JamesonCourage

Sorry, work called


Morrus said:


> Oh, hang on.  Do you mean this:
> 
> View attachment 59602



It was like that, yes. Wasn't so much speckled, I guess


----------



## Dragonhelm

If I could make a couple of suggestions...

First, I would recommend some sort of background in your wrapper (.yui-u.yui-panel ) for the main news section. What's happening is that you have text against a busy background, making it harder to read. Something like this in the CSS would work nicely. You may have to add some padding.



		Code:
	

.yui-u.yui-panel {
  background:  #000000;
}


Alternately, you can use the background tile you have above. Best of both worlds!

Also, the text editor buttons at the top of the quick reply and advanced reply options have elements that are hard to impossible to read. A little CSS work should shape that right up.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Dragonhelm

Are IMG and URL tags no longer allowed in sigs? (Maybe I missed something.)

I liked having the Dragonlance Nexus logo in my sig, linking back to the site. 

Oh, and if no one has said it, thank you for all you do.


----------



## Lwaxy

I get headaches from white backgrounds if I read for more than a few paragraphs. 

I do see an image and a link in your sig.


----------



## Morrus

Dragonhelm said:


> I
> First, I would recommend some sort of background in your wrapper (.yui-u.yui-panel ) for the main news section. What's happening is that you have text against a busy background, making it harder to read. Something like this in the CSS would work nicely. You may have to add some padding.
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> .yui-u.yui-panel {
> background:  #000000;
> }
> 
> 
> Alternately, you can use the background tile you have above. Best of both worlds!




But then it wouldn't look like Eric Noah's site!


----------



## Asmo

Please Morrus, could we have the Legacy black back?


----------



## freyar

Just chiming in quickly: what precisely is the difference between the Eric Noah skin and the Half Fiend Love Child skin? I'm not seeing one.


----------



## Morrus

freyar said:


> Just chiming in quickly: what precisely is the difference between the Eric Noah skin and the Half Fiend Love Child skin? I'm not seeing one.




Logo.


----------



## CAFRedblade

There are enough changes between the Noah (and sub-Noah) and the Reborn skins that it's distracting.  
I feel like I've fallen back 10 years, which is fine for a bit of nostalgia, but I was really comfortable with the Reborn skin.

Could the Reborn skin use a few minor adjustments, yes, I found some of the buttons were (menu) overflowed on my browser at my work computer 1280x1024 screens, but nothing too bad.  
I do like the larger default font sizes, but the yellow is not a colour I'd select for reading.  
The grey/white colour that is being used in the Post/Reply window is closer and easier to read.   Pretty much grey at #CCCCCC
It reads nicely on the dark grey window #333333

I realize that many might like the new white skin, or the retro Noah and use them regularly, but I'm one who preferred the Reborn black skin

And I just noticed another Reborn skin than the Noah and Half-Fiend version, will check that out.. EDIT: ** ah, yes, but no, that's just the white Reborn skin not the Legacy Reborn skin.. Friday Brain not working.. **


----------



## Tovec

Okay maybe I'm just not seeing it.. but what's the difference between Eric Noah and the Half Fiend Love Child? It looks the same to me.


----------



## Morrus

Tovec said:


> Okay maybe I'm just not seeing it.. but what's the difference between Eric Noah and the Half Fiend Love Child? It looks the same to me.




Logo.


----------



## MarkB

Another vote for the old Legacy - I'm not keen on the repeated background logo. I use Legacy because it makes easy viewing, not for nostalgia.


----------



## Morrus

I guess registering your votes gets me more ad views so I should encourage it, but it's really not necessary, guys. I've already said I'll try to recreate it. Adding your vote won't speed it up, though!


----------



## JamesonCourage

Morrus said:


> I guess registering your votes gets me more ad views so I should encourage it, but it's really not necessary, guys. I've already said I'll try to recreate it. Adding your vote won't speed it up, though!



Thanks for caring what your viewers think, and catering to what we like. Some of us really appreciate it, because it's a rare thing.


----------



## Nikosandros

Thanks for putting the Legacy skin back!


----------



## Asmo

I´m happy!


----------



## Lindeloef

Yay [MENTION=1]Morrus[/MENTION] you are the best


----------



## CAFRedblade

Awesome, thanks for all the hard work [MENTION=1]Morrus[/MENTION] 
Glad to see the Legcay style back.


----------



## Alaxk Knight of Galt

Legacy, the buggy style that we all grew to love


----------

